# Best place to buy liquid products?



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Over the summer I bought some N-EXT liquid products, like HUMIC/Folic acid, micro nutrients, and liquid fert.

I like spraying the liquids and was wondering if there are other products available that are better for the price compared to the N-EXT stuff?


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

You could check out simple lawn solutions.
https://simplelawnsolutions.com/

I just bought the Ryan Knorr box to try but won't be able to do it until spring.
I've had trouble with N-EXT products in my Ortho Sprayer recently. 
Trying to come up with a solution there.


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> You could check out simple lawn solutions.
> https://simplelawnsolutions.com/
> 
> I just bought the Ryan Knorr box to try but won't be able to do it until spring.
> ...


I have been using the N-EXT stuff with the ortho, and I took the filter attachment completely off the bottom of the suction line and it works great. I also read that humic/rgs Do NOT mix well with any of the liquid ferts or micro green and cause the solutions to clump.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

DonInTheLawn said:


> Over the summer I bought some N-EXT liquid products, like HUMIC/Folic acid, micro nutrients, and liquid fert.
> 
> I like spraying the liquids and was wondering if there are other products available that are better for the price compared to the N-EXT stuff?


I get that N-Ext is really expensive out the gate because of their large quantities but it ultimately ends up being much cheaper (per application cost) than its competitors like Simple Lawn Solutions and Lawn Star. The per cost application is going to be a much bigger factor if your lawn size is big. I noticed you have a 4000sqft lawn.

N-Ext's schedule rate is around 6 times a year at 3oz per 1000sqft. So you would need 12oz down for your 4000sqft lawn at each application. So for the year you'd need 72oz of RGS.

I want to buy N-Ext as well but I only have a 1000sqft lawn. Imagine if I bought a 5 gallon jug of RGS? It would be enough RGS to last me for close to 35 and a half years of applications. :lol: So I've been looking at getting one of their choose four 1-gallon packages. Even then... 1 gallon of RGS would last me 7 years. I wish I had a local friend willing to split the cost with me.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

https://www.composttealab.com/store/p5/Five%3ATwo_%28Humic_Acid%3AKelp_Extract_Blend%29.html
this can make like 300 gallons of product for 25 bucks. you just add 1.5tsp per gallon of water you wanna spray.
this easily beats N-ext products for price. I spray this stuff once a week on my lawn because why not at this price?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

It looks like the Compost Tea Lab product is just a Humic kelp mix more than a true compost tea. Some of their other products though look interesting.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

DonInTheLawn said:


> Over the summer I bought some N-EXT liquid products, like HUMIC/Folic acid, micro nutrients, and liquid fert.
> 
> I like spraying the liquids and was wondering if there are other products available that are better for the price compared to the N-EXT stuff?


I have been researching this myself and have used the Next products over the past couple of years with success, just looking for what else is out there. I reached out to BioPro about their product line and I was told that they are making strides with the container sizes and labeling to meet the requirements in order to sell to homeowners. I like the fact that they have a high concentration of humic, micros, sea kelp, and hydretain in they're products. some of them are premixed which will save time for me.

I look forward to see what they come up with.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

CoastalHumboldt said:


> https://www.composttealab.com/store/p5/Five%3ATwo_%28Humic_Acid%3AKelp_Extract_Blend%29.html
> this can make like 300 gallons of product for 25 bucks. you just add 1.5tsp per gallon of water you wanna spray.
> this easily beats N-ext products for price. I spray this stuff once a week on my lawn because why not at this price?


The site says 1.5tsp/5gal water. That's a serious dilution!


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> CoastalHumboldt said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.composttealab.com/store/p5/Five%3ATwo_%28Humic_Acid%3AKelp_Extract_Blend%29.html
> ...


 The water turns jet black. Compared to the liquid humic I have bought online i don't see a big difference


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@CoastalHumboldt Have you used many of the products from Compost Tea Lab? I think I might try the LifeCube next year.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> @CoastalHumboldt Have you used many of the products from Compost Tea Lab? I think I might try the LifeCube next year.


I use the LifeCube stuff for my compost tea. I also have a garden aside from a lawn so I really like to make compost tea for both. The insect frass is good too.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I'm going to try Kelp4less this season.


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

I decided to buy a pound of the 5:2 product. Cost me $32.61 shipped.

@CoastalHumboldt So I should apply at 1.5 tsp per gallon per 1,000 sq ft? The label doesn't mention square footage for a lawn and has it diluted much more.


----------



## alter_nate (Nov 14, 2019)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> You could check out simple lawn solutions.
> https://simplelawnsolutions.com/
> 
> I just bought the Ryan Knorr box to try but won't be able to do it until spring.
> ...


Came across. But if you're still choosing, I heard really good things about SLS.
Also you might try Nature's lawn as another option.


----------

